
'Say hello to the real reasons we got rid of the 3.5mm jack' - nreece
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/527629/use_apple_pay_or_else/
======
stephenr
As the comments in that thread make clear - European companies already offer
similar devices that work over Bluetooth or lightning and support chip+pin
cards.

As usual, Apple does something, and people lost their shit in a frenzy of fud.

------
jrnichols
Notice that many of the comments pointing out just how ridiculous that post is
are being buried.

Square has been de-emphasizing their swipe reader for a while now after they
released their Apple Pay/chip card reader. I think the others are moving the
same way finally.

Or, like hundreds of buried comments point out.. use the adapter.

------
aboonaboo
Eh like people say there are alternatives with more functionality

